# Rv Size And Campgrounds



## QuantumRiff (May 31, 2015)

We are picking up our 312BH TT in the next week or so. My wife has been happily plotting far more trips than I have vacation days for









One question that has come up, that we have never had to deal with, (always been tent campers before) is the length of the space.

So our trailer is apparently about 34', 36' to the ball. When I go to a place like reserve america, koa, etc, do I put that size? or do I also include my truck? (or would I park it beside, etc.) I guess it will be obvious the first time we get a space too small, but I was hoping to avoid that..

Thanks


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I always put the total length of the trailer. Most places tell you not to include your TV.

-Gerry


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

GodFather2u said:


> I always put the total length of the trailer. Most places tell you not to include your TV.
> 
> -Gerry


X2. Most places you'll reserve on the web ask you to specify the overall length of your RV. I.E., RV up to 30', RV up to 35', etc. Welcome to Outbackers on congrats on your new 312BH!

Todd


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

At many places, you might find that the limit for a particular area is 35'. As the actual size of our 312 is 35" - 10", I always mark down that we are 35'. I have never run into an issue doing this. Welcome to the 312BH family!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> At many places, you might find that the limit for a particular area is 35'. As the actual size of our 312 is 35" - 10", I always mark down that we are 35'. I have never run into an issue doing this. Welcome to the 312BH family!


Not sure of other states, but in Oregon a 35'10" trailer is considered 35" for license fees. So that's what I go by for reservations too.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Our 277RL is 35' to the ball, and that is what we go by ..... does sometimes limit your choices of available sites, especially in state parks. Got all confused on time making reservations in Canada - the girl on the phone said her computer said we would fit into a site that was shown to be 30 x 10. When I said that wasn't going to work, she said there must be something wrong with the computer. She checked with her boss and found out it was 30 x 10 meters! Turned out to be a huge site!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

For Those of us with the back slide. I always say the trailer is 26 Ft long, even though it is a 210RS. If they do not allow the slide over the end of the site, then this is how much (minimum) space I need.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

MJV said:


> For Those of us with the back slide. I always say the trailer is 26 Ft long, even though it is a 210RS. If they do not allow the slide over the end of the site, then this is how much (minimum) space I need.


I do exactly the same thing with mine.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Something else to pay attention to is that some reservation spots ask about slides as well. These 312's have the deep 3 foot slides and it can get challenging sometimes if you have an area with trees when you are trying to position yourself for both slides and to use the awning as well. I use the 35' number when reserving. Have never had a problem. When you unhook your tow vehicle, you can almost always figure out a way to park it so your not hanging out into space. Some CG's even have small parking areas in the campground to pull your rig over to if you just can't make it work.


----------

